# Help needed for water scouts



## Jannes (May 25, 2011)

Maybe off-topic, but I like to bring the following to your attention:
It concerns the equipment of the sea scouts in the Netherlands.
The sea scouts of Zaltbommel need a new motorship to transport the children's sailing boats in a save way.
Their own motorship burned down a while ago.
However, they can get a new one by an energy-compagny that can provide the money to buy a new and save boat.
If...if..if. they can get enough votes on this poll:
NIEUWE SLEEPBOOT VOOR ZEEVERKENNERS ZALTBOMMEL » DONG Energy sponsort Positieve Energie
So please vote for this initiative so the children of this sea scouting club are transported in a save way and will enjoy their hobby, which is sailing.


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Had a look but couldn,t figure out which button to press?
Safe sailing


----------

